# Wave Trick



## ChrisBudgie (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi! Most videos that I watch for training your bird to wave tell me that your bird has to step up without touching it rather than stepping up while pushing your finger on its belly. How would I train my parakeet to wave using the step up method I use which is pushing on his belly?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try reading the stickies in the taming and bonding section of the forum -- particularly those regarding clicker training.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------

